# Cheesy Chicken casserole



## Julie (Nov 12, 2012)

It seems forever since I posted a recipe, so here you go. Yesterday Mike and I could not make up our minds what we wanted for supper, we seem to be looking for something different but had no idea what. I started searching thru recipes that I had but haven't had a chance to try. Came across this one, I changed it to what I felt was better and HOLY MOLLY, this was awesome.

Cheesey Chicken

2 cups of macroni, bring water to a boil dump the macroni in for 2 minutes and drain

Extra Sharp cheddar cheese, I used about 12 oz. use whatever is to your liking

2 cups of chicken, cubed into 1" squares, I used 1 whole boneless chicken breast

2 cans of cream of mushroom soup

1 1/2 cups of milk

2 small cooking onions

mix the cream of mushroom soup, milk and onions together until creamy, layer the precooked mac onto the bottom of a 9 x 13 pan, then add the chicken, make sure you have enough chicken to cover the mac, then add the cheese, again add enough to cover the chicken, biw add the mushroom soup mixture on top of that, do not mix. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes or until soup is bubbly. This is optional but add another layer of cheese on top of casserole when you take it out of the oven.

Serve with a small salad and a bottle of Moscato.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like a good one for this time of year for sure!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Julie that sounds delicious. If you don't mind I'll also share a new one I've been making a lot in the past month for Buffalo Chicked Soup.

*Ingredients*


 
1/4 cup butter 
3 stalks celery, diced 
1 onion, diced 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup 2%milk 
3 cups chicken broth 
2 cups cubed cooked chicken *Double this with cans of chicken* 
1/2 cup Franks hot sauce  
1 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese 
salt and pepper to taste

*Directions*


 
Melt the butter in a large pot over medium-high heat; cook the celery and onion in the melted butter until tender, about 5 minutes. Add the flour and allow to cook until absorbed, about 2 minutes more. Slowly stir the milk and broth into the mixture. Stir in the chicken, Franks Hot sauce, and Cheddar cheese. Season with salt and pepper. Reduce heat to medium-low. Stirring occasionally, allow the soup to simmer until the cheese has melted completely, about 10 minutes. Sprinkle a small blue cheese on top of each bowl.


----------



## Julie (Nov 12, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Julie that sounds delicious. If you don't mind I'll also share a new one I've been making a lot in the past month for Buffalo Chicked Soup.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...



And why has it taken you this long to post 

I would add 1 1/2 tablespoon of ranch dressing seasoning. I'm tryin this! This sounds really good


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Julie said:


> And why has it taken you this long to post
> 
> I would add 1 1/2 tablespoon of ranch dressing seasoning. I'm tryin this! This sounds really good


 
It is totally awesome but be sure to double the recipe. It goes fast. Also, I do not measure the chicken, I just buy a bunch of breast and bake them in the oven, or fry on the stove and cube them up and throw them in. I like my meat!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 12, 2012)

OMG you two!!

Those recipes sound amazing - going to have to try those!!

Dan - is the soup hot?? I love hot/spicy foods..


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2012)

Jon it's just the right heat that even those who don't like real hot/spicey love it.


----------



## Bartman (Nov 13, 2012)

One problem Dan - the recipe does not include any wine and you don't offer a pairing to go with it!! You know what forum you are on, don't you?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 13, 2012)

Both sound great! 

Julie: We were at a freind's place for dinner this past weekend and they served something very similar - delish!

Dan: With Thanksgiving being next week, I just decided to up the size of my turkey so I have some leftovers to try your recipe with.


----------



## btom2004 (Nov 13, 2012)

My mouth just started watering. What kind of wine goes well with these recipies?


----------



## Julie (Nov 13, 2012)

I served Moscato with the casserole and I'm betting a Carlos (or another scuppernog) would go good with Dan's Buffalo Soup


----------



## btom2004 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok thanks Julie


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dan - that Buffalo Chicken Soup was freakin awesome!!!

My wife made it last nite - I loved it!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 15, 2012)

I need to try both of those. We do Chicken over Egg noodles in Mushroom Soup. Never thought of the cheese.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 18, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Dan - that Buffalo Chicken Soup was freakin awesome!!!
> 
> My wife made it last nite - I loved it!!!


 

We made it for lunch and served it over rice. Yum.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 18, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> We made it for lunch and served it over rice. Yum.



Over rice - interesting...

Will need to try that....


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 18, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Over rice - interesting...
> 
> Will need to try that....



I cooked the chicken in olive oil and paprika. It was great served over regular white rice. Definately give it a try. Just had another bowl.


----------

